# Code for em-dash?



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2001)

Kaith, is there a code for an em-dash? It doesn't seem to connect "--" automatically as some word processors do.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2001)

I wasn't able to find one, but I'll do some more research and see.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2002)

Definitely need this; the double dash "--" gets broken up.


----------

